# Browns Folly Mine - September 2020 - Wiltshire



## khurbanx (Mar 14, 2021)

Soo.... we done a small bit of Browns Folly mine that also known as FDQ. Not gonna lie was shocked how open access this mines are 
I explored with 3 nonmembers.
Due to running out to time and long drive home - Only explored a very small amount of the mine but I am going back in Oct to explore the rest of them and another set in the area 


This site has been done to death so some basic info  

history: Browns Folly Mine
Browns Folly Mine is an average sized Bath Stone quarry which was originally part of Monkton Farleigh Monkton however when the War Department converted part of the quarry in to an ammunitions store they separated part of the quarry which is the area now known as Browns Folly


----------



## night crawler (Mar 14, 2021)

Think I remember seeing one like this before, good report


----------



## khurbanx (Mar 14, 2021)

night crawler said:


> Think I remember seeing one like this before, good report


I have a report on 28DL ?


----------



## night crawler (Mar 14, 2021)

khurbanx said:


> I have a report on 28DL ?


Not been there in years


----------



## Rollo5014 (Mar 15, 2021)

Good report. That looks very interesting. There's a large limestone mine in my village, Middleton by Wirksworth, but unfortunately access is no longer possible due to strong barriers and 24 hour tight security. We often wonder if it's being used for a secret purpose.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 15, 2021)

I covered a bit of it here Deep Down Day
I know they have made some attempts to grill these but its always been accessible.
Good set of pics there, its one I need to return to & redo


----------

